# Anyone tasted a Kentucky Bass. How you rate it ?



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Today is my second time I get to eat a Kentucky bass I caught from Arkansas last week. If I had to choose one fresh water fish to eat. This is it!! KENTUCKY BASS. Even my son likes it. It taste nothing like a bass. I will not be throwing them back any more if caught. Excellant table fare.


----------



## CmackR56 (May 30, 2009)

I have to agree, always been my favorite fish.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

If y'all go fishing in Arkansas or anywhere else and catch a Kentucky Bass make sure to taste it. Don't throw it back. Very good eating. White clean meat with good textures.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Can't you go to He!! for eating LMB?


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Lol. 

Anyone know where I can buy some? I've never had it before.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Texashookset said:


> Lol.
> 
> Anyone know where I can buy some? I've never had it before.


You're not supposed to be able to buy Freshwater Game Fish...unless you shop @ Fiesta...lol


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

tbone2374 said:


> Can't you go to He!! for eating LMB?


That's what I always thought. lol


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I like Bass but I enjoy Crappie. I'll take crappie over any other fish, fresh or salt.


----------



## Tails-Up (Mar 4, 2017)

are you talking about spotted bass? the same ones that live below the dam?

ill pass


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Tails-Up said:


> are you talking about spotted bass? the same ones that live below the dam?
> 
> ill pass


No sir. I've seen none down here at any of our lakes. Plenty at most Arkansas lakes. I think like walleyes they prefer most Northern regions lakes. I'm telling y'all this fish taste goood. TASTE NOTHING LIKE A BASS. I am a believer now. Matter of fact I am specificly targetting them comes spring at lake Greeson. That lake is choke full of these bass.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

bill said:


> I like Bass but I enjoy Crappie. I'll take crappie over any other fish, fresh or salt.


Have you taste these fish ?


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

brucevannguyen said:


> bill said:
> 
> 
> > I like Bass but I enjoy Crappie. I'll take crappie over any other fish, fresh or salt.
> ...


----------



## kellis (Jun 27, 2016)

Kentucky is the same thing as a spot. They are all in the Trinity river below the dam. Sam Rayburn is loaded with them as well as the Angelina below the Rayburn dam.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

kellis said:


> Kentucky is the same thing as a spot. They are all in the Trinity river below the dam. Sam Rayburn is loaded with them as well as the Angelina below the Rayburn dam.


I guess depends what region you are catching them dectates their body colorations. That's why I weren't able to recognize them here. I caught quite a few bass by accident down here on our Lakes but none are colored like the one in the pics above. Also I notice on my second trip that these fish has the ability to change their eyes color. Most would come up when caught with bright red and orange eyes but once they settle down in the cooler and die the orange and red disappear.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

If I had to choose the absolute best tasting fresh water fish...the yellow perch are by far the best tasting, followed by walleye/sauger and then crappie.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

photofishin said:


> If I had to choose the absolute best tasting fresh water fish...the yellow perch are by far the best tasting, followed by walleye/sauger and then crappie.


Where can we catch yellow berch ?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

kellis said:


> Kentucky is the same thing as a spot. They are all in the Trinity river below the dam. Sam Rayburn is loaded with them as well as the Angelina below the Rayburn dam.


I am glad you said that because I thought so but wasn't sure. Some days have caught several below the dam accidentally while after whites.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

But the ones down here are green lookin. They look a lot like Largemouth and I don't like the taste of largemouth. Them Kentucky up in Arkansas has a little copper tint and Xtreme darker color. No greenish look at all. May It Be that fish up north taste a lot different then down south. I am going back to Arkansas again this weekend and hopefully catch a bunch of them Kentucky Bass are spotted bass if you would call it. Absolutely loved it last I Eaton one. Looking forward to tasting one down here if I catches one just to compare fish taste down south and fish up north.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

brucevannguyen said:


> photofishin said:
> 
> 
> > If I had to choose the absolute best tasting fresh water fish...the yellow perch are by far the best tasting, followed by walleye/sauger and then crappie.
> ...


You use to live up North ? People up North core holes into ice when the lake is frozen up and catch those perch ?


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Look at the tongue and if it has a dark spot it is a spot or Kentucky bass. Also has a distinct odor in the mouth.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

brucevannguyen said:


> Where can we catch yellow berch ?


Before the limits, we would catch them by the 5 gallon bucket in Lake Erie.
Northern lakes in Wisconsin, Minn., etc have them. They're delicious. They don't get big but a mess of them fried up in beer batter will match anything you can imagine.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

brucevannguyen said:


> You use to live up North ? People up North core holes into ice when the lake is frozen up and catch those perch ?


I used to live in Ohio...it's been 40+ years since I've ice fished...but yes, you can catch them ice fishing too.


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Eaten Yellow perch and Walleye many times. Also have eaten smallmouth bass and LMB. The smaller the better. We catch spots in Missouri's Table rock lake. Didn't know they were good to eat but I'll try some next time. The whites and hybrids are good also if you take the time to get some of that red meat off them.


----------



## saved (Feb 1, 2014)

Tails-Up said:


> are you talking about spotted bass? the same ones that live below the dam?
> 
> ill pass


Yes Kentucky Bass are the same as spotted bass. 
https://forthefisherman.wordpress.com/2011/04/14/kentucky-bass-fish-identification/


----------

